# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Cần tìm nơi sửa cnc mill 2020

## kasimhoangvu

*Ở Sài Gòn , Bình Dương , bình Phước có ai nhận sửa ko giới thiệu em với ạ .. thanks ace đã xem tin*

----------


## CaliperVN

sao ko ghé wa chợ Nhật tảo hỏi thử bác

----------

